
How LBJ Won [1948] Election He'd Lost (1990) - patrickg_zill
http://www.nytimes.com/1990/02/11/us/how-johnson-won-election-he-d-lost.html
======
patrickg_zill
Not really sure which part of the skulduggery I find the most amazing. Is it
changing the "7" to a "9" and thus giving LBJ 200 more votes? Or that people
only talked about it after nearly everyone else was dead?

